# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Anthia do Juca é capa da Reefkeeping set-06

## Gustavo Duarte

Com a belíssima foto de João Ribeiro, a Anthia do Juca ilustra a *primeira página* da Reefkeeping este mês.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-09/index.php

Não deixem de clicar na foto para ver a legenda!!



Reefforum cada vez mais internacional!

Total orgulho pelo fotógrafo e pelo dono do peixe. 

Parabéns João e Juca pela honra!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mais uma excelente foto de um belo exemplar.  :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Parabens aos dois :Palmas: !
Um pela foto e o outro pelo belissimo exemplar!

Atentamente,

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Eh a reefforum do outro lado do Atlantico...  :Smile: 

Realmente parabens !

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O foto de facto e espectacular e o detalhe mesmo impressionante !
Parabens Julio/Joao  :tutasla:

----------

